# Aktivboxen an Surround-System anschließen



## M12345 (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

da sogar meine Frau inzwischen der Meinung ist, dass unsere Lautsprecher sehr bescheiden klingen, steht eine Nueanschaffung an. Als erstes kommt ein Media-PC, den ich demnächst zusammenbauen werde. Von dem aus möchte ich klassische Musik und DVDs an die Lautsprecher geben. Als Surround-Receiver nutze ich den Yamaha RX-V650. 

Bei Lautsprechern habe ich immer mehr den Eindruck, dass da einiges an Voodoo betrieben wird, insbesondere im Hochpreisbereich. Dass da z.B. Kabel besonders gut klingen erschließt sich mir technisch nicht so recht.
Das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben vmtl. Geräte, bei denen die Zielkundschaft weiß/hört, was sie kauft: Also z.B. aktive Studiomonitore. 
Ich denke momentan darüber nach, die O410 von K&H zu kaufen; den Center-Lautsprecher (Criterion TAL XC) würde ich erstmal lassen, und die beiden T&A-Lautsprecher von vorne würde ich als hintere Surroundboxen verwenden.

Nun meine Frage: Wie schließe ich diese Boxen am besten an?
Als Laie sehe ich folgende Optionen:
1) Ich gehe vom PC per Lichtleiter in den Receiver. Dort von Pre-out an die beiden Aktivmonitore, die übrigen (passiven) Lautsprecher werden an den normalen Verstärkeruasgängen angeschlossen.
Geht das? (ich meine diese gemischte Anschlussweise?)

2) Ich nehme ein Audiointerface wie das Fireface UC und schließe die Aktivboxen dort an. für alle anderen Lautsprecher gehe ich vom Fireface in den Receiver (irgendwelche Eingänge davon ...?), an den Ausgängen sind die LS angeschlossen. Nachteil: Der Receiver ist nur als Verstärker angeschlossen, alle Surround-Funktionen sind verloren. Wäre das tatsächlich ein Nachteil? Oder kann ich mit z.B. PowerDVD diese Funktionen ersetzen?

3) Gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten?

Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## bokay (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

zu 1): Kommt darauf an was pre bedeutet. "Pre" sollte "post" dem Wiederstand des Verstärker liegen, da du sonst getrennt regeln müsstest, was dir eher Kopfschmerzen bereiten würde.

zu2): Möglicherweise die bessere Lösung, bei der du dir allerdings Dinge für die du bei deinem Surround-Reciever schon bezahlt hast (den dolby und dts "Kram") mittels Software lösen musst. Der Vorteil ist natürlich dass du auch in den Genuss von diskreten Surround-Aufnahmen kommen kannst.

Was spricht dagegen DVDs weiterhin klassisch über einen DVD-Player zu kucken. Außerdem kannst du möglicherweise in deinem Reciever die Eingange so einstellen dass z.B. Eins und Zwei statt diskret in den jeweiligen chip gehen (dolby pro logicll, dts...), oder du löst es extern über eine (digitale) patchbay. (Digitale Patchbay, weil du im Wohnzimmer vielleicht nicht unbeding "Strippen ziehen" willst...


----------



## M12345 (17. September 2010)

zu 1) In der Bedienungsanleitung des Receivers steht, dass man den externen Verstärker auf max einstellen soll, daraus schließe ich, dass man die Lautstärke dann wohl am Receiver regeln würde. 
Ich frage mich nur, ob man das beliebig mischen kann, also die Stereo L/R extern endverstärkt (an pre out angeschlossen, und die anderen Boxen (Center, Surround) weiterhin an den "normalen" LS-Anschlüssen des Receivers. Das wäre erstmal am einfachsten. Geht das****?

zu 2) "(den dolby und dts "Kram") mittels Software lösen musst. Der Vorteil ist natürlich dass du auch in den Genuss von diskreten Surround-Aufnahmen kommen kannst."
2a) Wäre das ein Nachteil, den ganzen dolby und dts-Kram mittels Software zu lösen? Ist das PowerDVD die richtige Software dazu oder gibt's was audiophil(er)es?
2b) Was sind "diskrete Surround-Aufnahmen"? Super-AudioCD etc. bekomme ich doch leider nicht in den Rechner, soweit ich weiß? 

3) Gibt es einen guten Tipp für eine digitale Patchbay? An eine Patchbay hatte ich auch schon gedacht, denn ich möchte ja für Surround-Beschallung Passiv-Boxen mitnutzen, brauche also dafür den Receiver als Verstärker, wo ich dann eben für diese Gelegenheiten auch die beiden Aktivboxen anschließen müsste.
Sobald ich Musik über's Fireface einspiele, möchte ich natürlich von da in die Aktivboxen gehen. Heißt im Endeffekt: Batchbay schaltet nur die beiden Aktivboxen, und zwar für Surround an den Receiver (pre out) und für's Stereomusik abspielen auf den Fireface-Ausgang. Wäre das vernünftig?

Sorry für das Aufsplitten in 1-3 (und noch a/b), aber ich versuche irgendwie, die Fragen in Zaum zu halten, und keine zu vergessen... (-:

Viele Grüße,
M





bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu 1): Kommt darauf an was pre bedeutet. "Pre" sollte "post" dem Wiederstand des Verstärker liegen, da du sonst getrennt regeln müsstest, was dir eher Kopfschmerzen bereiten würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## bokay (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

zu 1): Ja.

zu 2): Denke ob die Berechnung auf einem Chip oder deiner CPU stattfindet ist egal. Audiophile Software kenne ich nicht.

2b): Diskret heißt in diesem Fall dass alle Surround Kanäle einzeln vorliegen und nicht durch ein Dematrizierungsverfahren aus zwei Spuren extrahiert werden.
Als Medium fungiert hier meist die DVD-Audio.

Zu 3): Nachdem du dir über die Qualität der Kabel (noch) keine Gedanken machst, ist eine digitale Patchbay für dich erstmal eine digitale Patchbay...  Eine passive Umschaltbox sollte es aber auch tun... (fällt mir gerade ein... )


----------



## M12345 (26. September 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich eine Box wie die &H O410 auch unsymmetrisch an einen Reciver (Cinch) anschließen? Wenn die Kabel nicht zu lang sind, hätte man vmtl. nicht allzu viel Quali-Verlust - wenn es denn technisch überhaupt geht.

zu 2) Hmm, welche Software auf dem PC käme denn zur Surround-Decodierung in Frage?
Zum Musikhören nutze ich übrigens bisher Foobar.

zu 3) Hast Du einen guten Tipp dafür? Habe bei Thomann mal geschaut, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Sind bei so einer Box Qualitätsverluste zu befürchten?

Viele Grüße,
Martin




bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu 1): Ja.
> 
> ...


----------



## chmee (27. September 2010)

Tatsächlich würde ich die Dekodierung von Mehrspur-Audio einem Gerät außerhalb des Rechners überlassen. Allein die Tatsache, dass man nicht weiß, ob und wann der richtige Software-Dekoder gestartet wird, erschwert die Fehlersuche ungemein.. (Hier hab ich einige Geräte verlinkt).

Über die Nutzung von Studiomonitoren als "Wohnzimmerlautsprecher" darf man geteilter Meinung sein, denn auch hier wird allerhand Voodoo veranstaltet, der sich primär im Preis niederschlägt. Ich hab mir letztens ganz einfache Heco Victa 700 (+center) als Frontlautsprecher gekauft, preiswert und absolut ok, wenn man nicht grad zu der Garde der Audiophil-osophen gehört. 

-> Zusammengenommen ist die Nutzung des Verstärkers mit "nur" passiven Lautsprechern die bessere Wahl, unproblematisch, abgestimmt, frauenfreundlich, weil nur eine Fernbedienung und weniger Kabel.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ja, natürlich kannst Du die Lautsprecher auch unsymmetrisch anschließen, du hast erstmal 3dB Verlust im Vergleich zu symmetrisch und Signaleinstreuungen können sich stärker bemerkbar machen - aber wir reden hier doch nicht über Kabellängen von mehr als 5 Meter die an Starkstromleitungen vorbeigeführt werden, oder?


----------



## M12345 (27. September 2010)

Hallo chmee,

einen externen Dekoder habe ich in Form meines Yamaha Receivers, den nutze ich einfach weiter. Für's DVD-Gucken bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, nur zum Musikhören reichen meine Lautsprecher wirklich nicht aus. Leider gehöre ich zur Sorte "Audiophil-osophen" und zwar nicht zu den Voodoo-Anhängern, die an Kabelklänge glauben (elektronikinfo.de istübrigens sehr lesenwert und für mich als Naturwissenschaftler "vernünftig"), sondern zu denen mit gutem Gehör. Ich habe mal Musik mit Konzertexamen studiert. 
Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich Gelegenheit, Studiomonitore ausführlich probezuhören und war da nur von wenigen wirklich überzeugt. Für Klassik sind eben nicht alle geeignet. Die K&H O300 (damals noch für einen keineren Raum vorgesehen) gehörten zu denen, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben.

Seit letzter Woche habe ich einen schönen HTPC (selbst gebaut). Der wird jetzt noch ein RME Fireface UC als Audiointerface bekommen, und dann fehlen nur noch die passenden Lautsprecher. 
Plan aus heutiger Sicht: 2x O410, für Center lasse ich erstmal die T&A-Box und als Rear-Boxen nehme ich die bisherigen T&A-Frontlautsprecher (waren damals ziemlich billig, klingen auch nicht gut, bei DVD's ist es mir egal). Ist also gemischt aktiv/passiv.
Bokay hat mir ja schon eine Umschaltbox empfohlen (ich weiß nur noch nicht, was man da nimmt...). Dann werde ich also die Aktivboxen schalten: a) an den pre-out des Receivers zum DVD-Schauen, b) an das Fireface zum Musikhören. Im Fall a) bekommt der Receiver sein Eingangssignal vom opt. SPDIF des HTPC, im Fall b) geht die Musik ins Fireface, von dort zu den beiden Aktivboxen (da brauche ich ja kein Surround).

Mit Fernbedienungen wird das wohl eher kein Problem, denn zwischen Fireface und Aktivbox muss ein Monitorcontroller, da kenne ich keine kabellos fernbedienbare Version.

Viele Grüße,
M.











chmee hat gesagt.:


> Tatsächlich würde ich die Dekodierung von Mehrspur-Audio einem Gerät außerhalb des Rechners überlassen. Allein die Tatsache, dass man nicht weiß, ob und wann der richtige Software-Dekoder gestartet wird, erschwert die Fehlersuche ungemein.. (Hier hab ich einige Geräte verlinkt).
> 
> Über die Nutzung von Studiomonitoren als "Wohnzimmerlautsprecher" darf man geteilter Meinung sein, denn auch hier wird allerhand Voodoo veranstaltet, der sich primär im Preis niederschlägt. Ich hab mir letztens ganz einfache Heco Victa 700 (+center) als Frontlautsprecher gekauft, preiswert und absolut ok, wenn man nicht grad zu der Garde der Audiophil-osophen gehört.
> 
> ...


----------



## chmee (28. September 2010)

Hast Du Dir schon Nuberts angehört? Die grundsätzliche Frage ist natürlich, hast Du unter den passiven Boxen nix gefunden, was Dir gefallen hat? Was für Boxen stehen im Moment noch bei Dir rum? (edit: Ah, ok T+A, das ist wirklich ne andere Liga, in welcher ich gar nicht mitreden kann) Glaubst Du, der Receiver könnte für "schlechten" Klang verantwortlich sein?

mfg chmee

(p.s.: Ich würde mich auch nicht als audiophobes Wrack bezeichnen  Dennoch stand nicht zur Diskussion, bei einer 5.1 Anlage mehr als 350Eur pro Box auszugeben, also eher der Budgetkäufer.. und die K+H O410 sind dann doch eine ganz andere Liga  - das Zehnfache..)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. September 2010)

Hallihallo,

ich dachte, ich schreibe mal meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema hier rein. Möglicherweise interessiert es ja oder gibt den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß. 
Wer mich schon etwas länger kennt, der weiß, dass ich ein ausgeprätes Näschen für Metaphern bzw. wilde Vergleiche habe. Eine Kostprobe davon gibt es jetzt. Achtung, es geht fern von Musik los.

Habt ihr schonmal gesehen, wie Lebensmittel-Geschmackstests gemacht werden? Testpersonen sitzen in extrem neutralen Kabinen, oft auch noch in rotes Licht getaucht, und verkosten z.B. Schokolade oder Eiscreme. Jegliche Form von visuellen Reizen soll unterdrückt werden, um volle Konzentration auf den Geschmack der Produkte zu legen.
Das mag auch alles ok sein, um bestimmte Nuancen leichter erkennbar und in gewisser Weise auch für den Hersteller quantifizierbar zu machen. Das Ganze hat nur einen Nachteil, Schokolade oder Eiscreme sind Genussmittel, die man natürlich in einem Wohlfühl-Ambiente viel lieber konsumiert. Gemütlich auf einer Couch liegen im vertrauten Wohnzimmer, angenehmes warmes Abendlicht, ein leckeres Getränk auf dem Tisch und vielleicht liegt auch noch die Katze dabei und schnurrt entspannt beim Kraulen.

Klingt jetzt sehr weit weg vom Thema, ist es aber nicht. Auch Musik ist Genussmittel und das Umfeld, das Ambiente, die Situation macht extrem viel aus beim Genuss von Musik. Wer da der Meinung ist, dass
in diesem Zusammenhang Lautsprecher "gut" sind, die im übertragenen Sinne gebaut sind für o.g. neutrale Kabinen (aka akustisch neutrale Control-Room Umgebung), der unterschätzt massiv die sinnliche Komponente des Musikhörens und die akustischen Gegebenheiten in der heimischen Räumlichkeit.

Man sollte Lautsprecher im mittleren und oberen Preissegment wirklich NIEMALS kaufen, ohne sie genau da gehört zu haben, wo sie ihr tägliches Werk verrichten sollen. Ausleihen und ausprobieren ist hier wirklich alleroberste Pflicht. Und zwar nicht einfach mal eben kurz hinstellen, tagsüber, mal schnell testen, Hektik, mach schnell, keine Zeit usw.
Nein, Zeit nehmen, gemütlich machen, schönen Abend machen, Couch und Katze nicht vergessen, genießen wollen. Nur so findest du die Lautsprecher, die dir das Musikerlebnis zum Genuss machen statt zum analytischen Experiment.

K&H haben einen sehr guten Namen und auf Arbeit habe ich sie wirklich seit 22 Jahren täglich in verschiedensten Variationen "auf den Ohren". Und ich bin froh, dass wir sie auf Arbeit haben, weil sie im Arbeitsumfeld glasklar und transparent sind. Aber von Genuss kann man da wahrhaftig nicht sprechen. Zuhause wollte ich keine haben, da sie viel zu nüchtern und emotionslos zu Werke gehen.

Vielleicht einfach mal drüber nachdenken. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## M12345 (28. September 2010)

Hallo Martin,

das dürfte auch ein bisschen von der Musikrichtung abhängen. Ich höre ausschließlich das, was landläufig als "Klassik" bezeichnet wird (sich tatsächlich aber über Jahrhunderte bis ins 21. Jhdt. erstreckt). Dabei finde ich weichgespülte Aufnahmen nicht sonderlich unterhaltsam. Auch Konzertsäle mit viel Polstern und Vorhängen mag ich klanglich nicht. Für mich darf es tatsächlich einfach der Klang sein, der auf der Aufnahme drauf ist, und der kommt ja entweder schon aus guten Sälen oder ist auf guten Klang getrimmt. Musik muss transparent sein, ich möchte "alles" hören. Bei älteren Aufnahmen, die ich mit Fireface, Violectric-KH-Verstärker und Sennheiser HD800 genieße, hört man dann zwar auch viele Nebengeräusche (Oboenklappern, Stuhlknarzen), aber der Musikklang ist fantastisch.

Studiomonitore habe ich vor einigen Wochen in 2 Läden angehört. Beim ersten gab es einen richtigen Hörraum, in dem ich alleine rumspielen durfte. Der zweite war gerade umgezogen und hatte nur eine Lagerhalle zum Vorführen. Natürlich klang das nicht gleich, aber das Auswahlergebnis war das gleiche.

Da wo ich meinen Kopfhörer gekauft habe (3. Laden), war gerade eine T&A-Anlage aufgebaut, mit 2 Endstufen für je 10 kEUR und großen Standlautsprechern (passiv natürlich) zum gleichen Preis. Dort konnte ich nachvollziehen, wie wichtig die Aufstellung ist. Ein Lautsprecher klang dumpf; nach Verrücken um wenige cm nicht mehr. Dann war's ein superbes Musikerleben. Aber die Endstufen sind nicht wohnzimmertauglich und mir zu teuer. 
Aber ja: passiv geht's auch!   (-:
Trotzdem scheint mir einfacher, Aktivboxen zu nehmen. da passt alles, und ich habe Vorstellungen, was mir gefällt. Evtl. werde ich mir noch Geithains anhören, obwohl mir die optisch nicht zusagen. (Ja, die K&Hs sind auch keine Schönheiten, aber halbwegs neutral).

Was meinst Du, Martin, bin ich da schon zu festgefahren?
(Was machst Du eigentlich beruflich mit den K&Hs, Tonmeister? Oder eher Medienwissenschaft?)

Welcher Laden stellt einem denn mehrere Boxen zum Testen zu Hause zur Verfügung? Es wäre schon klasse, wenn ich K&Hs und ein paar andere (auch passiv) in Ruhe testen könnte, aber ich wüsste nicht wo. Hat jemand einen Tipp im Rhein/Neckar-Gebiet (Umkreis Mannheim +/- 30 km)? Das wäre wirklich klasse!

Viele Grüße,
M. (auch ein Martin)


P.S.: Meine T&As sind bestimmt keine höhere Liga; die klingen so schlecht (bei Musik!), dass sogar meine Frau ungewöhnlicherweise gerne was Neues an Technik hätte. 







Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> ich dachte, ich schreibe mal meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema hier rein. Möglicherweise interessiert es ja oder gibt den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß.
> Wer mich schon etwas länger kennt, der weiß, dass ich ein ausgeprätes Näschen für Metaphern bzw. wilde Vergleiche habe. Eine Kostprobe davon gibt es jetzt. Achtung, es geht fern von Musik los.
> ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. September 2010)

Hi Martin, nu hatte ich einen ellenlangen Text geschrieben und diesen dann aus Versehen gelöscht. Deshalb schreib ich nicht nochmal alles hier hin, sondern nur Kurzversion:

*1. Weichspüler:*

Ich wollte in keinster Weise zu Weichspülern raten. Aber es ist einfach Fakt, dass jeder klassische Tonerzeuger einen eigenen Klangcharakter hat. Bösendorfer Flügel vs. Steinway, Montagnana Cello vs. Panormo, Stradivari Geige vs. Guarneri usw. usw.
Auch Lautsprecher haben jeweils ihren eigenen Charakter, völlig unabhängig von der simplen Trennung zwischen Weichspüler und kristallklar. So wie ein klassisches Instrument sich erst im Raum entfaltet (oder eben auch nicht), ist es auch bei den Lautsprechern. Die Dinge müssen zusammenpassen, um die richtige Kombination zu finden.

*2. Welcher Laden?*

Jedes seriöse HiFi-Studio wird willens und in der Lage sein, dich eine kleine Auswahl von 2-3 Boxenpaaren zuhause testen zu lassen. Eine schnelle Suche auf Google brachte ein solches in Mannheim zum Vorschein ... und das ist sicher nicht das einzige im Rhein-Neckar-Gebiet:
MT HiFi Tonstudio heißt es und wirbt auch mit diesem Service.


*3. Tonmeister oder Medienwissenschaftler:*

Weder noch. 
Während der Tonmeister seinen Ton mischt, mache ich das selbe mit dem Bild und freue mich darüber, dass ich das selbe hören darf wie er ... hoffe, das reicht als Erklärung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## M12345 (28. September 2010)

Hallo Martin,

das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich nach einem Umzug neue Boxen kaufen müsste****?   0-:
Es stimmt, dass meine Geige in jedem Raum anders klingt. Aber ich hatte schon mehrmals Gelegenheit,
alte Italiener (Stradivari, Bergonzi, Guarneri, kosten so viel wie Häuser bis Villen) zu spielen, und da
würde ich unabhängig vom Raum jederzeit meine eigene eintauschen.   (-;
Soll heißen: Ich werde mir schöne Boxen zulegen und dann mit dem Klang leben...
Danke für den Tipp, ich werde mir das mal zu Herzen nehmen und vielleicht doch eine Gelegenheit suchen,
mal zu Hause probezuhören, wenn auch das aktuelle Wohnzimmer (alles sehr offen, Deckenhöhe bis zu 5 m, mit Galerie) nicht dem entspricht, was wir später mal haben wollen.

Viele Grüße,
M.




Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Hi Martin, nu hatte ich einen ellenlangen Text geschrieben und diesen dann aus Versehen gelöscht. Deshalb schreib ich nicht nochmal alles hier hin, sondern nur Kurzversion:
> 
> *1. Weichspüler:*
> 
> ...


----------

